# Help me ID this tree with green berry clusters



## frances_wylie (Oct 19, 2014)

In a park near where I live in Nova Scotia I recently found a tree which had a compound leaf with 7 parts as well as these clusters of pointy, marble-sized berries which were green on the tree (all the ones on the ground were black, many were shrivelled). When broken open the berries smelled just like hops. I can't seem to ID this tree - it must not be native to this area as I have never seen it before but it for sure is cold hardy as this tree has been surviving outside here, which is zone 5b.
I didn't have my camera with me so please excuse the pictures - they are just of the leaf and berries that I brough home with me.
Thanks for your help!
Angharad


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Probably amur corktree, some others in the genus Phellodendron, too*. *Birds like to eat and spread it.


----------

